# What is the use of SWANSON SPEED CLIP?



## tbk0507 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just bought a SWANSON SPEED SQUARE today, it comes with a manual book and a yellow plastic clip named "SWANSON SPEED CLIP". Anyone have any idea how to use this clip?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Clips square to your belt/bags. :smile:


----------



## tbk0507 (Apr 13, 2013)

wow, thanks, never thought of that, quite handy.


----------

